# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  Rotkraut/ Rotkohl

## Enrico

Schon mal jemand selber gemacht? Quäle mich schon den ganzen Tag an den ganzen Köppen die wir dieses Jahr mal angebaut haben.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...bei Rotkohl, da machen wir einfach ein Glas auf 
haben immer einen Vorrat im Keller 
auch die Ente welche gut dazu passt schlachten wir nicht selbst
sondern Entenbrust in so einer Aluschale , ab in den Backofen...schön knusprig...fettisch  ::

----------


## Enrico

> ...bei Rotkohl, da machen wir einfach ein Glas auf 
> haben immer einen Vorrat im Keller


Naja, Gläser ist mir zu kompliziert. Wir füllen es dann in Tüten und frieren es ein. Konnt ja keiner ahnen das die Köppe wirklich was werden  ::

----------


## saiasia

> ..... Konnt ja keiner ahnen das die Köppe wirklich was werden


"unverhofft kommt oft" , oder wie der Spruch heißt

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Naja, Gläser ist mir zu kompliziert. Wir füllen es dann in Tüten und frieren es ein. ...


...ich meinte ein Glas von Netto oder Lidl  :: 
wir machen auch viel selbst und frieren ein
nun haben wir nicht nur die sogenannte Speisekammer im Keller 
wo die Chillies und der Bambus hängt
nein, nun haben wir auch noch eine zweite Tiefkühltrue  :: 
wenn's nach meiner Angetrauten ginge dann brauchen wir bald 'ne Dritte  :: 
nich mit mir  :: 

aber Rotkohl hatt meine Mutter immer selbst gemacht, 
mit Speck angebraten und mit Äpfeln drin...

----------


## Enrico

> "unverhofft kommt oft" , oder wie der Spruch heißt


Ja, sah in der Tat erst nicht danach aus. War anfangs nur geschossen aber es bildete sich kein Kopf. Aber hat Spaß gemacht. Schmecken tuts sogar Sawee. Nun haben wir genug Rotkohl bis nächstes Jahr...




> ...ich meinte ein Glas von Netto oder Lidl 
> wir machen auch viel selbst und frieren ein
> nun haben wir nicht nur die sogenannte Speisekammer im Keller 
> wo die Chillies und der Bambus hängt
> nein, nun haben wir auch noch eine zweite Tiefkühltrue 
> wenn's nach meiner Angetrauten ginge dann brauchen wir bald 'ne Dritte 
> nich mit mir 
> 
> aber Rotkohl hatt meine Mutter immer selbst gemacht, 
> mit Speck angebraten und mit Äpfeln drin...


Wir hatten ja auch im letzten Jahr den Gefrierschrank angeschafft. War das beste was wir machen konnten, denn so können wir auch mal alles selber verarbeiten was wir so anbauen. Der bis dahin kleine Schrank reichte nicht mal mehr für das Fleisch. Das Rotkraut in Gläsern schmeckt irgendwie nicht mehr so wie früher, von den nicht Thüringer Produkten ganz abzusehen. Heute das hab ich wie  Omma eben mal selber versucht. Speck, Zwiebeln, Äpfel, Salz, Pfeffer, Zucker, Essig. Morgen werden dann 10kg in Portionen eingefroren. Aus dem Rest versuch ich mal Salat zu machen, wenn ich wieder Zeit habe.

----------

